# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Business Class Travel

## Deal

I'm thinking of travelling to Asia on business class.   What is the difference between Business class and First Class?  Where are you seated on the plane and what is the difference in service between Business and First class???

----------


## mikelangelo11

The differences can vary greatly from airline to airline, and even route to route within an airline. But...in general, the biggest areas of differences are in a. seat comfort  b. meal and beverage service and c. in flight entertainment, in that descending order in terms of degree of differentiation, i.e. there's a lot more differences in seat comfort between the two classes than there are in meal service. Since your question is so broad, I'm afraid that's the best answer I could offer.Let me also add that U.S. carriers are not generally regarded as setting the gold standard of service in premium classes. So the F class that you may have experienced in a 2-class domestic service does not even count!

----------


## millerholme

The primary differences between first and business class on a plane are seats and service, feeling refreshed rather than harassed. The most significant thing is that food and beverage service is still significantly better than other class.

----------


## SN2015

I had never flown business class, and, matheran toy train timings truth be told, never thought much about doing so. Most of the flying I do is either on airlines that have a reasonable economy set-up or too short to merit spending the extra dollars on a few inches of leg room.

I’m also a bad flier. When I say bad, I mean the sort of flier who gets worked up about a flight days ahead of departure and then for the duration of the trip, is entirely convinced the only thing keeping the plane safely aloft at 30,000 feet is my total and undivided attention. http://mumbailocaltraintimetable.net

----------

